# Marsa Alam Beach Resort/ Pure Wellbeing



## teresajerome (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,
Anyone out there who has invested in the MABR/ Pure Wellbeing project? I paid upfront for a one bedroomed apartment in 2008. Initailly all was going well and I received regular news letters on the project and progress but laterly things have gone quiet. It has been months since I received any updates and now my emails fall on silent ears. I am disheartened and don't know what to do or who to turn to. can anyone enlighten me on this development?
Thank you
Teresa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...sa-alam-beach-resort-alarm-bells-ringing.html


Maiden


----------



## teresajerome (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hi Maiden,
Thank you for sharing the information with me and many others as well. I am still confused and wonder what to make of all this. Has anyone had any contact with El Sery? Today I tried ringing the number in Egypt and it went straight to the fax machine raing tone. I also managed to get a number for El Sery in the Netherlands which I rang only to find that the call wasn't going through.
If anyone has contacted ElSery in the recent months, what do they have to say?
I am really worried as I went into this a retirement investment for myself.

Please pass on any updates you have received.

I too was approached by GIC to initiate legal action but I desisted when I received an email from El Sery requesting me not to pursue any legal action and assuring me that the apartment would be delivered by 2014.

I look forward to some promising update form anyone who is better informed than myself.

Thank you,
Teresa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

Please keep your questions on this subject in the link I provided, this way all the information is in one place thanks


----------



## faithless10 (Jul 12, 2012)

teresajerome said:


> Hi,
> Anyone out there who has invested in the MABR/ Pure Wellbeing project? I paid upfront for a one bedroomed apartment in 2008. Initailly all was going well and I received regular news letters on the project and progress but laterly things have gone quiet. It has been months since I received any updates and now my emails fall on silent ears. I am disheartened and don't know what to do or who to turn to. can anyone enlighten me on this development?
> Thank you
> Teresa


 hi teresa also bought in this mrba scam ,,,,,, i know how you feel do you have any ideas as too what to to////////// alan


----------



## ehabdahroug (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear Mr

i hope you are well it have been so long i did not hereabout the the project ,,, also I need information about the delivery date of my unit . pls advise for the above mentioned subject Thanks in advance for yr kind attention 

Ehab Dahroug (1EF27D)


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ehabdahroug said:


> Dear Mr
> 
> i hope you are well it have been so long i did not hereabout the the project ,,, also I need information about the delivery date of my unit . pls advise for the above mentioned subject Thanks in advance for yr kind attention
> 
> Ehab Dahroug (1EF27D)



Here's the link to the page you should be posting on.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...sa-alam-beach-resort-alarm-bells-ringing.html


----------

